# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Tour de France Verletzung

## noox

Eigentlich schon wild, was da bei der heurigen Tour de France abgeht:

sport.orf.at/stories/2130006/2130007/

20 Fahrer mussten schon wegen Verletzungen aufgeben. Rippenbrüche, Schlüsselbeine, Hüften, Finger, ...

Irgendwie unterschätzt man das Rennrad-Fahren von der Gefährlichkeit her.

----------


## mankra

Definitiv.
Zu Beginn, als ich den Laden übernahm, staunte ich nicht schlecht, wieviele RR Fahrer sich verletzen. Vor allem schwere Verletzungen sind nicht so selten (Keine Protektoren, trotzdem sehrhohe Geschwindigkeiten und das ganze sehr eng im Pulk, Straße und Gesteigkanten sind auch härter als Waldboden oder Bäume).
RR Rennfahren würd ich über DH einstufen. Klar weniger oft kleine Blesuren, aber wenn was daneben geht, tuts gleich richtig weh.
Eisel ist auch schon gestürzt, hat einen recht großen Asphalt-Ausschlag.

----------


## MadMag

naja, diese diskussion hatte ich auch schon etliche male mit meinem rennrad-fahrenden dad. er bezeichnet uns downhiller gerne auch als "wahnsinnige holzfäller".

hier mal meine argumente, warum rennradler doch gefährdeter als downhiller sind:

- rennrad-fahrer preschen teilweise mit wahnwitzigen geschwindigkeiten über apshaltstraßen talwärts und dass auf nicht mal fingerdicken apshaltschneidern. die rahmen und felgen sind starres carbon ohne jegliche federung, da kann ein schlagloch oder eine querrinne schon mal fatale folgen haben.
- ihr "schutz" besteht aus spandex-shorts und -trikots, der kopf wird durch eine ultraleichte eierschale geschützt. haben motorradfahrer, die genauso auf dem asphalt unterwegs sind, umsonst eine lederpanier angezogen, damit verbrennungen und abschürfungen durch den rauen asphalt bei sturz so gut wie möglich vorgebeugt wird?
- ein baum bleibt genau da stehen, wo er angewurzelt ist (außer, ein waldarbeiter fällt ihn genau in diesem moment :P). ein auto bzw. ein anderer verkehrsteilnehmer tut das nicht. küss ich den baum, dann ist es allein mein fahrfehler.

und dann mutlipliziert man diese alltagsgegebenheiten mit einem starterfeld der tour de france, den zuschauern am rand und den begleitfahrzeugen, dann kann man sich schon denken, was da los ist.

----------

